# Low temp dishwasher Type II hood



## Meyer (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi, my client is telling me that we dont need Type II hoods on low temperature dishwasher. It operates at 120degF. Here is the cutsheet: 

https://www.ecolab.com/-/media/Ecol...service/Omega-5E-Dishmachine-Brochure-pdf.pdf

As far as I know we have to provide hoods on dishwashers unless this is a ventless or undercounter. Is there a particular code where it sates that low temp dishwashers are excempt from hood?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 30, 2020)

In the search box, put in low temp dishwasher, this subject has been discussed before.


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2020)

Check your IMC 
Against this wording



Plus ask the nice client, where they are getting their info,,,

And let them know the ahj will more than likely not approve without a hood 

*507.3 Type II Hoods*

Type II hoods shall be installed above dishwashers and appliances that produce heat or moisture and do not produce grease or smoke as a result of the cooking process, except where the heat and moisture loads from such appliances are incorporated into the HVAC system design or into the design of a separate removal system. Type II hoods shall be installed above all appliances that produce products of combustion and do not produce grease or smoke as a result of the cooking process. Spaces containing cooking appliances that do not require Type II hoods shall be provided with exhaust at a rate of 0.70 cfm per square foot (0.00033 m3/s


----------



## mark handler (Mar 31, 2020)

Check with you local health department, if they will allow that unit.
I believe the CA Food Code requires that commercial dishwashers achieve a utensil surface temperature of160°F.


----------



## rgrace (Apr 1, 2020)

cda posted the IMC requirement, but didn't point out the obvious …. "except where the heat and moisture loads from such appliances are incorporated into the HVAC system design or into the design of a separate removal system." This can be used in lieu of a Type II hood. I do not believe this option was intended only to be used by cooking appliances. Some cooking appliances will produce more heat and moisture than this dishwasher, and have the ability to utilize this option. Does your code have such language? and let's not discard Mark's suggestion to check with your health department. If they require 160 degrees, this unit won't work, but the next unit may still utilize this option.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2020)

I do not think the project is under the IMC. *She is in California.*


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2020)

mark handler said:


> I do not think the project is under the IMC. *She is in California.*




What does the Golden State use?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2020)

cda said:


> What does the Golden State use?


2019 CA Mechanical Code; Based on the 2018 Uniform Mechanical Code, from IAPMO, not ICC


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok

Just do your own thing


----------



## mark handler (Apr 2, 2020)

cda said:


> Ok Just do your own thing


California does not "do their own thing" alone, we do not all follow the "I"-Codes.

California adopted the Uniform Mechanical Code
Nevada adopted the Uniform Mechanical Code
New Mexico adopted the Uniform Mechanical Code

California adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Oregon adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Idaho adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
South adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Seattle adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Maine adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Minnesota adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Wisconsin adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Montana adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Hawaii adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Illinois adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code
Indiana adopted the Uniform Plumbing  Code


----------

